

Critics angered by new law making it illegal to wear a mask at unlawful protests - stfu
http://www.nationalpost.com/m/wp/news/canada/blog.html?b=news.nationalpost.com/2013/06/01/outrageous-critics-angered-by-new-law-making-it-illegal-to-wear-a-mask-at-unlawful-protests

======
LyndsySimon
As far as I know, most states in the Southern US have laws against obscuring
one's face during a political gathering, in response to the Ku Klux Klan in
the past.

